# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  panicking about failure

## Chantellabella

So I start my new job on Monday.

I've been having nightmares for the past 3 weeks about messing up at work.

I'm also panicking because I'm afraid I'm going to fail. Afraid I'll be bullied or do something really wrong and they'll hate me.

I was out of work for 3 months. What if I screw up or they hate me?

----------


## life

just do your best (that's all you can do) good luck (hug)

----------


## Chloe

its all what if's you don't know that they wont like you or any of the bad things will happen. what if your great at it, what if they love you and you make new friends. as long as you give it your all and be friendly and try hard they can't fault you. you wouldn't have gotten the job if they thought you'd go wrong at it, its all a learning process with a new job. just walk in with a smile on your face and your shoulders back and chin up  ::):  good luck and keep us updated  ::):

----------


## Otherside

:hugs As much as I know it won't help, you don't know what could happen. It's a new start. The people don't know you, and they know nothing about you. They don't need to. 

Chloe mentioned this above, and she said the truth. If you try hard and are willing to learn how to the job and are friendly and accepting towards the other people that work there, then they can't fault you, and chances are, they will be willing to be friendly and accepting towards you as well. It is natural to nervous on your first day there. Things may go wrong, true, or you may make a mistake. But so long as you are willing to learn, accept them and correct them where needed, again, there is not much they can fault you for.

For what it's worth, I hope it goes well for you, my friend.  ::):

----------

